
Renowned Yale Computer Science Prof Leaves Darwinism - spking
https://stream.org/renowned-yale-computer-science-prof-leaves-darwinism/
======
akuchling
Oh no, the Brain Eater has come for David Gelernter, and he's apparently
swallowed a bunch of creaky old arguments. The arguments are:

1) not enough transitional fossils /
[http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CC/CC200.html](http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CC/CC200.html)

2) the low probability of useful proteins evolving (the article mentions 10
__77 at one point) /
[http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CB/CB150.html](http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CB/CB150.html)

3) "There are no examples of mutations that are not fatal". /
[http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CB/CB101.html](http://talkorigins.org/indexcc/CB/CB101.html)

This is sad.

~~~
jononomo
I think the Cambrian Explosion alone stands as a refutation of Darwin's theory
as it is commonly understood -- i.e., as a random process.

------
bhouston
Well there will always be weird people. I do not think the theory is under
threat at this point.

------
jononomo
Some interesting new arguments here. And the old argument that the fossil
record does not show life forms slowly modifying over time has always been
convincing.

